# Reasons for early Bleeding?



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

I had failed I've where I started bleeding 9days after ec (7days after et). I think it was due to me not absorbing pressaries but when I spoke to nurse she doubted it was that?? Anyone any ideas if it wasn't pesaries why it wud happen so early??


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi missy 

So sorry your find yourself here...  

Progesterone absorption issues is definitely one of the reasons for early bleeding. I got switched to gestone (injectable progesterone) on my 2nd cycle after bleeding from 9dp3dt on my first go and made it to OTD (and past) without bleeding. A friend of mine (who may well  comment on this too) still bled  early with gestone and they doubled her dose,  added Hcg shots and a pessary and only then she made OTD without bleeding 

Speak to your consultant and voice your concerns 

Good luck 
xx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Yhanks for that. Keen to have the injections but wondering why she said port wasn't anything to do with pesaries. I had pesaries n on hcg injection last time x


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Hey Missy

I bled early on my first fresh cycle, which was later diagnosed as a chemical pregnancy, I then did an FET and again it was a chemical pregnancy (I didn't bleed on the FET but that was prevented by the Progynova that I was on).

My NHS clinic also said that the pessaries were enough and lack of progesterone wasn't an issue but the private consultant I saw for immune testing disagreed and prescribed Gestone for me.

I made a number of other changes to my drug protocol this time around so cannot tell you the gestone was the answer but I believe that it was at least part of the puzzle, I also think that it's a bit shortsighted to assume that all women absorb progesterone in the same way, pessaries may just not be right for everybody.

If you want to change your drug protocol then push for it, think of yourself as the site foreman of your body (provided nothing you want to do puts you at any risk) I know for me I didn't want to look back and regret doing my cycle a certain way if it didn't work!

Keep asking questions Hun, no two women are exactly the same and a lot of clinics will only do things a certain way!

Good luck!

Pudding
X


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks for this info. Know I will feel so much better if they give me injections x


----------



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

Missy

If you do go with the gestone injections just a few words of advice that I got from other Fertility Friends and found invaluable!

Warm the vials up in your bra to your body temp, I put them in there half an hour before injection time, And ice the area to be injected with a ice pack, again I did it for about half hour

They are not the nicest injections but if you do the above they are much better and any discomfort is worth it it works!

Again good luck with forthcoming treatment!

Pudding
X


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks will remember that x


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Missy
I'm the friend Angelica is referring to and also the one who gave the advice to Pudding about using Gestone.  There are many schools of thoughts about low progesterone causing early bleeding and I have to say my view has changed through the research I've done. I don't believe any more my cycles failed because of low progesterobe, I believe it was an issue with embryo quality. However, I think it's right to say different women absorb it differently and you can't assume a one size fits all approach. You will do yourself - or the baby - no harm with high levels of progesterone so why not take high doses? 

For the first cycle, nobody has any idea of whether they'll absorb it or not, which is why most clinics prescribe Cyclogest to start. Many clinics are now changing to Utrogestan, which I've also used. I think it's fair for you to ask your clinic for higher doses of progesterone. Just a word of caution though, many people on here will say you definitely can't bleed on Gestone - you can and I did so it's worth knowing that too.

Not sure if that's helped or not. I spent ages researching it on the Internet and there's a lot of stuff on this site too - quite a few threads I started about it.  Pudding is right too about pushing for changes. It seems strange as it's probably the only medical treatment you can have such a large say in.  I would also consider speaking to a different clinic if you don't feel your questions have been answered. A different pair of eyes can sometimes give another perspective. 

Feel free to ask me any more questions.

Good luck.

Sara. xx


----------



## 2Buttons (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi missy, just to add that if u r concerned about progesterone levels, then u can also pay for the blood test to check it on ET day - some clinics automatically check it others don't  ... I've also had it checked on otd day just so I know it wasn't a factor in a bfn.  Good luck, I'm sure cycle2 will be better....oh and with pessaries make sure u lie down for 20mins after for full absorption and no leaks!


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info it's really helpful. I will def ask about gettin progesterone levels tested at et too. 
I started takin pesaries on day of ec had 2dt then the day after transfer I became incredibly bloated for a couple of days I assumed this was from the pesaries. If that's the case does that mean I was absorbing it? Bloated was went down a bit after these couple of days. It tried to research it lots too it's a funny thing xx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi so I started this thread a while ago. Just been through second cycle and have had gestone and have still got the early bleeding today on 7dp3dt. Really don't know where to go from here now if gestone won't work me for me what else can I use X


----------



## Libbyloulou (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi missy12,

I know you posted a few weeks ago now but just wondered how you getting on and if you got to the bottom of your early bleeding issues? I just managed to get to 7dp5dt before my period came (although I was spotting from day 2). I was on cyclogest as you were on your first cycle.

It's now only 10dp5dt for me and I'm off all meds and thinking about how to move forward with my next cycle.

I hope you are feeling better. It's heartbreaking to bleed so early. It feels like being cheated out of your 2ww.

xx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi sorry for the bleeding. In my second cycle it turned out to be implantation bleeding. Cudnt believe it. Was certain it was over n now I am 10wks pregnant with twins. For ur nx cycle I would ask for gestone. It's the top progesterone support n I think it helped me get bfp. Good luck x


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Missy - Congratulations on your cycle  

Libbyloulou - My AF also came early on my first cycle it was 7dt3dt - This time at my consultation they gave me the option for two gels every day instead of one. 

I went away and read a few posts and then called the clinic requesting for gestone, they agreed and my cycle is due to start next week.

After reading up on several posts/articles- I think this is the way to go.


----------



## Libbyloulou (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, congratulations missy12, I'm so pleased for you (and it gives me hope ).

wishingonastar15 and missy 12, thank you both, I am definitely going to ask for gestone for my next cycle xxx 

wishingonastar15 - sending you loads of luck for your cycle starting next week. Keep me posted how the gestone goes xxx


----------

